# برنامج التشخيص das لتشخيص كافة سيارات وشاحنات المرسيدس



## assrar (4 ديسمبر 2010)

​
برنامج التشخيص مرسيدس داس Xentry لتشخيص من شركة مرسيدس . دي في دي يحتوي على معلومات لتحديث برنامج ستار التشخيصي. البرنامج يحتوي على واجهة متعددة اللغات ويعتبر برنامج قائم بذاتة وتحديث للاصدارات السابقة
يعمل فى حالة وجود جهاز مرسيدس ستار ولا يعمل بذاتة يخدم كافة سيارات المرسيدس ملاكى اتوبيسات نقل اكتروس واكروس
يوجد معة برنامج محاكى لتعليم طرق الفحص 




​
اصار البرنامج : 7 / 2010
متطلبات النظام : ويندوز اكس بي سيرفيس باك 3
اللغة : متعدد اللغات لا يدعم اللغة العربية
التفعيل : موجود 
الحجم : 6.11 جيجا






رابط مباشر

http://letitbit.net/download/3765.3e8f2844abeadd1ac137d8be9be2d389/DAS0710.rar.html


----------



## alith (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هدا المجهود, هل يمكن الاستفاده من البرنامج فى معلومات عن انضمة وقطع الغيار بدون جهاز ؟


----------



## dino2010 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## assrar (5 ديسمبر 2010)

alith قال:


> الف شكر على هدا المجهود, هل يمكن الاستفاده من البرنامج فى معلومات عن انضمة وقطع الغيار بدون جهاز ؟


 
السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله البرنامج لا يفيدك بدون حهاز التشخيص
المفيد لك
هو برنامج epc وهو متروح بالمنتدى وهو خاص بقطع غيار ماركة مرسيدس
وبرنامج wis وهو برنامج الصيانة وهو بمثابة معلم خاص بك
انتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## alith (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على الرد الوافى وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## ammar_alkashif (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك خيرا


----------

